# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Video HD brutal

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Não basta as cores lindas é também a qualidade de imagem.

Coral Beauty on Vimeo

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  bom dia
Muito bom o video  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, os 3 videos deste Sr. são brutais!

Obrigado por partilhares a sua última actualização.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, outro HD.

YouTube - My fishes (new version)

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Video excelente. Aqui há uns tempos tinha feito um post desse video no meu blog, mas é sempre um prazer rever estas imagens.

----------

